

The Ideal Age to Launch a Startup Is Older Than You Think - AndriusWSR
http://www.forbes.com/sites/deborahlee/2014/11/28/the-ideal-age-to-launch-a-start-up-is-older-than-you-think/

======
mattxxx
I just went through a job search where I was thinking _a lot_ about this.
Right now, it seems like successful startups require the founder to have some
__secret knowledge __or expertise when competing with bigger companies that
can just throw money at their problems.

In fact, the startups that I spoke with that were doing interesting and
market-competitive things had a lot of leadership and guidance from wizened
engineers and researchers - usually much older than the startup stereotype.

In the end, I think it's a startups job to shake-things-up, and approach a
problem from a new angle, which is a young-man's game, but now with the
calibre of thinkers working in technology, it requires some deep knowledge in
a particular field. This (hopefully) comes with age.

tl;dr Yea, I've been noticing the same thing.

